# Picture Time Line (puppy-Adult)



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

I was Wondering if we could do a picture time line!! I have chi babies but never raised a puppy yet except for lil Juliet currently 15 weeks old now <3 and was wondering if anyone has pictures of their chi from 15 weeks to 1 year and would love to see how they changed and grew up into the adult they are now
.:daisy:

Juliet 15 weeks


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*Olivia 6wks*

















*8wks* 

















10 wks









16wks









The rest are on a flash drive of the her and the boys. Onnce i get to it i'll put up some more 


.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

How cute!! Love her pink leopard hoodie and that grass sticking out of her mouth cracks me up! haha


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> *Olivia 6wks*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg Too cute! My baby's legs are so long already she is only about an inch or so smaller than my adult 5 pound chi at 15 weeks!


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> How cute!! Love her pink leopard hoodie and that grass sticking out of her mouth cracks me up! haha


Ty <3 she is so funny she has to try everything once hehe She thinks everything haz a good flavors


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Hotchi kind of has long legs too. He is one of those 'deer' style chis. He isnt big, just has a slimmer more athletic type body. Do you have a body pic of your little girly?


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

I do sure do


I have some better ones but i cant seem to get on Photobucket now :/


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

What a creative idea. Can't do it with my 
little one because we adopted her when she
was already a year old. But as I said its a
terrific idea.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Here is Bailey a few days after I got her at 8 weeks 1pound 9 ounces










And today at 1 year old 5 pounds 4 ounces


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

I am really diggin Juliets little pink jacket with furry hood! She is precious 

~ Bailey is a cutie pie as well


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

Nala said:


> What a creative idea. Can't do it with my
> little one because we adopted her when she
> was already a year old. But as I said its a
> terrific idea.


I know I got all my babies older but, I can with lil Juliet as she gets older <3


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

Bailey is so cute<3 I love her heater too .I have that same one


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

I didn't get Holly until she was 15 weeks, and she isn't a year yet, but wanted to join in on the fun anyway. Hope it's okay.  :daisy:

Holly at 8 weeks. She's the one in the middle.  

View attachment 6926



Holly at 7 months (pic was taken yesterday)


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

awww Holly is so gorgeous!!<3


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Smittens4CHi's said:


> Bailey is so cute<3 I love her heater too .I have that same one


Thanks! When we're in the shop sewing she gets her own heater lol!!


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you! Juliet is adorable.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

tillie is not a year yet but she has changes alot! :
at 5 weeks (a week before i got her):









at about 8-9 weeks :









At 5 Months : 









And Now XD :


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

Too cute!


----------



## Chi-Love (Sep 4, 2011)

Czar is only about 8 1/2 months but I'd like to join the fun anyhow. 
He's long haired so there's very noticable differences while he ages, which is quite neat. I'm unsure of his exact age in the photos but I made this timeline-like photo not too long ago to use as a desktop background... Sorry for the large size.


----------



## jenschi (Feb 2, 2012)

Ive only had harvey for just over a month and hes 1 and ahalf so i cant join in the fun but i get my girl pup lola in 2 weeks and cant wait. All your chis are adorable and a credit to you all xxx


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

That second puc of Tillie at 8/9 wks old is crackin me up!! She looks like a sweet little bear cub. So fluffy and cute


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Any more pics??


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I will do one of BG and Sonny tomorrow as I need to find the CD on BG.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Here are a couple more of my three as pups...

*Olivia*



























*Hotchi*



























*Knuckles*


----------



## PixieMom (Feb 10, 2012)

I LOVE this thread!! So neat to see how they change from puppy to adult! I am always wondering what my little one will look like as an adult so it's kinda neat to see some and just how much they change! Especially the long haired (which I have) because they seem to change soooo much!
Chi-Love I love Czar! Sooo cute! Just curious how much does he weigh now? And how much did he weigh he when you got him? Such a cutie!


----------



## Chi-Love (Sep 4, 2011)

PixieMom said:


> I LOVE this thread!! So neat to see how they change from puppy to adult! I am always wondering what my little one will look like as an adult so it's kinda neat to see some and just how much they change! Especially the long haired (which I have) because they seem to change soooo much!
> Chi-Love I love Czar! Sooo cute! Just curious how much does he weigh now? And how much did he weigh he when you got him? Such a cutie!


He was 10 weeks and charted to be 5 lbs full grown. He's 5 lbs now. So he must've been around 31 ounces (approx. 2 1/2 lbs) when I got him.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*This them now. They certainly change a lot as they grow.*


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

Love this thread, all ur pics n chis are precious, love em all!! I love seeing how much they change as the days go by, each chi is so unique in there own way ! love it!!! hugs 2 all!!


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

They do all change so much <3 My baby Juliet has gorgeous golden eyes like her dad that I hope she keeps but I think they might go brown like her mom :/ since she has a lil bit of brown around her pupil.She also ha already started to change in her coat she was a dark solid chocolate now she is a golden chocolate  
her dads golden eyes









Juliet's golden eyes


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

This is a neat thread! Hope these aren't too big.

Odie at approx. 6 weeks:









8 weeks:









Approx. 10 weeks:









Somewhere in between (haha):









9 months:









A few days away from being 1 year:


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*Odie was and adorable pup. Love the "somewhere in between" pic with legs crossed in front *


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Here is BG
or as I call her my Diva Child or Drama Queen

She was born 6-19-10, Approx 14" high and currently 6.7lbs of muscle


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sonny- my little Man Mr Rough and Tough and all BOY

Born- 7-30-11 Aprrox 13" high and at 6 months was 6.3Lbs


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Huly said:


> Here is BG
> or as I call her my Diva Child or Drama Queen
> 
> She was born 6-19-10, Approx 14" high and currently 6.7lbs of muscle


Awwwwww!!! She crosses her legs too! I thonk that is sooooo cute


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Huly said:


> Sonny- my little Man Mr Rough and Tough and all BOY
> 
> Born- 7-30-11 Aprrox 13" high and at 6 months was 6.3Lbs


I love the one of him running off with the plate. Chihuahuas are so full of shinanigans and mischief hahaha! I love it


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> Awwwwww!!! She crosses her legs too! I thonk that is sooooo cute


LOL it is cute. I love when she does that too. She is a cutie


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

Huly said:


> Here is BG
> or as I call her my Diva Child or Drama Queen
> 
> She was born 6-19-10, Approx 14" high and currently 6.7lbs of muscle


I love her she is so cute she has the same bee costume I have for my lil Romeo <3 I think my baby Juliet is gonna be around 6 pounds too!Do u remember how much she weighted at 15 weeks?Lil Juliet is 15 weeks and weighs right at 3 pounds.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Juliet has beautiful golden eyes!


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> Juliet has beautiful golden eyes!


She does <3 I hope she keeps em like her dad has <3


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Smittens4CHi's said:


> I love her she is so cute she has the same bee costume I have for my lil Romeo <3 I think my baby Juliet is gonna be around 6 pounds too!Do u remember how much she weighted at 15 weeks?Lil Juliet is 15 weeks and weighs right at 3 pounds.


she was around 3lbs at 15 weeks. I want to say 3.4 but close to 3. She is a hoot! She is part diva, part cat, and part Basset Hound LOL


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> That second puc of Tillie at 8/9 wks old is crackin me up!! She looks like a sweet little bear cub. So fluffy and cute


HAHA she does a bit!


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Seven Weeks:









Three Months (on her daddy's shoulders...her favorite place):









Five Months:

















Six Months:

















Seven Months:









Eight Months:


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*Ote is sweetheart! Love the one of her in the Christmas stocking haha!*


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> *Ote is sweetheart! Love the one of her in the Christmas stocking haha!*


She sure is! Thanks! LOL, she even has her own stocking  She's a true "fur child" haha!


----------

